
Astronomers Find Second Galaxy with No Dark Matter - scottie_m
http://www.sci-news.com/astronomy/second-galaxy-no-dark-matter-07114.html
======
mpc755
Dark matter is a supersolid that fills 'empty' space, strongly interacts with
ordinary matter and is displaced by ordinary matter. What is referred to
geometrically as curved spacetime physically exists in nature as the state of
displacement of the supersolid dark matter. The state of displacement of the
supersolid dark matter is gravity.

The supersolid dark matter displaced by a galaxy pushes back, causing the
stars in the outer arms of the galaxy to orbit the galactic center at the rate
in which they do.

Displaced supersolid dark matter is curved spacetime.

'Astronomers Discover New Galaxy That Is 99.99% Dark Matter'
[https://www.popularmechanics.com/space/deep-
space/a22542/gal...](https://www.popularmechanics.com/space/deep-
space/a22542/galaxy-99-percent-dark-matter/)

> "A relatively large fraction of the stars is in the form of very compact
> clusters, and that is probably an important clue."

The more compact the cluster the greater the displacement of the supersolid
dark matter connected to and neighboring the cluster, the greater the
displaced supersolid dark matter pushes back and exerts pressure toward the
cluster, the faster the stars in the cluster move.

'Scientists Thought All Galaxies Had Dark Matter, but They Just Found One
Without It' [https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/galaxy-without-
dar...](https://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/galaxy-without-dark-matter-
shakes-astronomy-180968628/)

> "DF2 upends current theories about how galaxies form, which predict that the
> gravity of dark matter is necessary for early galaxies to hang together."

The reason for the mistaken notion the galaxy is missing dark matter is that
the galaxy is so diffuse that it doesn't displace the supersolid dark matter
outward and away from it to the degree that the dark matter is able to push
back and cause the stars far away from the galactic center to speed up.

It's not that there is no dark matter connected to and neighboring the visible
matter. It's that the galaxy has not coalesced enough to displace the
supersolid dark matter to such an extent that it forms a halo around the
galaxy.

A galaxy's halo is not a clump of dark matter traveling with the galaxy. A
galaxy's halo is displaced supersolid dark matter.

